# Tiger Lighter



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys,
A few years ago my girlfriend got a nice travel humi and a Tiger lighter it has worked great up until about a month ago. I know its full I just filled it, but I cant get it to torch it will give off a torch for a few seconds (long enough to think its working) and then a normal light and then it dies and the filiment inside of it will just glow. I've played with all of the settings as far as amount of fuel but it just doesn't seem to make a diffrence. Any suggestions?

Thanks guys! :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Try using canned air to blow off the element. Sometimes they get gunked up or there could be a piece of lint in there.:2


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Try using canned air to blow off the element. Sometimes they get gunked up or there could be a piece of lint in there.:2


I'll give it a shot thanks for the tip.


----------



## HIM_Tattoos (Jul 17, 2008)

Still not working any other suggestions?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bleed the lighter completely and refill with a high quality butane such as Vector or Lava. If you are using Ronson or any of the cheaper butanes, they could be clogging your burner. In addition, take that canned air and spray it into the burner and see if you can clear any blockage from the little holes there.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

taltos said:


> Bleed the lighter completely and refill with a high quality butane such as Vector or Lava. If you are using Ronson or any of the cheaper butanes, they could be clogging your burner. In addition, take that canned air and spray it into the burner and see if you can clear any blockage from the little holes there.


:tpdurge all the butane out of it and start over from scratch along with the canned air suggestion.


----------

